# Decent USB modem?



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

My friend is plannin on gettin a usb modem...
Which is a better buy?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 1, 2011)

What's your budget??

I'd suggest UMG1831 if your friend can afford.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

^^2K..
Huawei UMG1831 s like reliance, photon, etc. ???


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 1, 2011)

Yeah, take a look UMG 1831 | eBay

But your budget won't permit, instead Huawei E1750 3G usb modem Data Card 7.2Mbps HSUPA Model | eBay will come within your budget.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 1, 2011)

^^Are they better than photon+, MTS, etc. ?

Also how it works ? Do v need to put a sim card?

I'm a minimind in this part... noob alert!


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 2, 2011)

MTS, photon+, reliance  is using CDMA technology, but Huawei umg1831 is GSM technology device, you only can use gsm sim like airtel, docomo, vodafone, BSNL, aircel 3G sim....


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2011)

Yeah, they are like Photon+, Netconnect and all, but unlocked. Actually those are the same modems from Huawei..!!

Ya, you need to put SIM Card, all are 3G modems, so if you can afford 3G plans you can use 3G otherwise you have to stick to EDGE/GPRS.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 2, 2011)

GSM technology device faster than CDMA technology??


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, all I can say is Photon+ can give better speeds sometimes than EDGE.

In my point of view, I really don't see any advantages of getting these modems if you won't be using 3G. Photon+, Netconnect can provide better speeds than EDGE(if not in all areas then at least in some areas).


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 2, 2011)

So if using 3G, Huawei umg1831 or 1750 + vodafone sim is good...

I'll ask my frnd...

But if not usin 3G, which is a better buy?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, all of the Photon+, Netconnect and all sucks big time, but in some areas Photon+ rocks over others, so check out at your area before getting one.

I'd highly suggest to check out how much speed you are getting on Vodafone EDGE at your location. In that case you can go with 3G Modems.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 2, 2011)

ok, now got a better view.. thnks..


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 2, 2011)

Well, I used BSNL 3G, Vodafone 3G, Vodafone EDGE, Airtel EDGE and Photon+

Photon+ gives approx. 256kbps though they advertise upto 3.1mbps(which is correct in marketting sense ). Browsing along with few downloads about 100MB and all is ok.

Vodafone EDGE gave around .22mbps on speedtest and for browsing it was ok, but fails when browsing multiple sites and loaded sites. General facebook, orkut, TDF will be ok.

Vodafone 3G rocks..!!  But if you are looking for downloading then the present tarrifs are not your cup of tea.

BSNL 3G is also good but not stable in comparison to Vodafone 3G, I mean speeds keep fluctuating, overall it's ok. Again look at the tariffs. 

Airtel EGDE is same as Vodafone EDGE, for browsing it would be ok.

So if you are not looking for donwloading you can go for 3G, otherwise you need to stick to Photon+ and all, as under EDGE downloading would need much high patience, except few MB songs and all.

So speed wise 3G > Photon+(and others) > EDGE.

*Note : That depends on your area, in some areas, people gets much better speeds on EDGE. So I'd highly suggest you to test before getting one.*


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 2, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> BSNL 3G is also good but not stable in comparison to Vodafone 3G, I mean speeds keep fluctuating, overall it's ok. Again look at the tariffs.
> 
> So if you are not looking for donwloading you can go for 3G, otherwise you need to stick to Photon+ and all, as under EDGE downloading would need much high patience, except few MB songs and all.
> 
> ...



BSNL even after a 100 yrs they'll remain the same..

Purpose is not downloading... Jus browsing...

Also in GSM technology device, v can switch between 3G n EDGE ryt?


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 2, 2011)

> Also in GSM technology device, v can switch between 3G n EDGE ryt?


right.....

if you want to lots of downloads, contact bsnl local exchange.... and ask for EVDO, they offering unlimited for rs.750 only, also first test,  if it getting good signal strength in your home.....


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 2, 2011)

Oh.. k wil checkout...


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 5, 2011)

Bought Huawei E173 - 1.9K...


----------



## Tech.Masti (Jul 5, 2011)

is it from Vodafone/ reliance????


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 5, 2011)

Tech.Masti said:


> is it from Vodafone/ reliance????



Its a multi sim 3G modem... For now trying to pair it with airtel... 

Should i get the settings from airtel to connect it?


----------



## saswat23 (Jul 6, 2011)

I think INTERNET settings will be installed automatically (it installed automatically in my friend's PC) when you put the modem with the SIM card. If not contact Airtel C.Care for this..


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 6, 2011)

^^Ya hav to contact CC


----------



## ishan_kkr (Jul 6, 2011)

MegaMind said:


> Bought Huawei E173 - 1.9K...



I also have dis!! It's gr8!


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 6, 2011)

ishan_kkr said:


> I also have dis!! It's gr8!



Can u explain how u connected it the first time?

I've installed the mobile partner, now wer to change the settings?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Jul 6, 2011)

You need to create a profile, check it under settings.


----------



## MegaMind (Jul 9, 2011)

krishnandu.sarkar said:


> You need to create a profile, check it under settings.



That helped... Thanks buddy..


----------

